# I Love My Mvp



## Mufasa (24/6/14)

Yeah!!! I am the first one to post on the new sub forum. I simply love my MVP. I say this with my limited knowledge so far, but I am sure in years to come I will still cherish this technological marvel that is the MVP. Thank you very much for this sub forum. Now lets get the MVP roll call going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Limbo (24/6/14)

Mine that I bought from @Mohammed. Have a carbon fibre wrap on now, but I think I like it better "naked". Great with the mPT3.






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (24/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (24/6/14)

Lizzie is tired, she's resting a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Ooooooo I love this!!!! 

Charging, Vaping, and browzing throu my favorite forum...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve (24/6/14)

Saw this on instagram and thought of the new sub forum





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/6/14)

Brothers in arms hehehe

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (24/6/14)

Im still a huge fan of these mods. The only thing innokin should change is the centrepin to spring loaded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gonzales (24/6/14)

Has any one tried an aero tank on the MVP. The iclear 16 b i got with the MVP is leaking like a sieve after a week and broke my nautilus's tank. So need to get a new clearo?


----------



## steve (24/6/14)

I used an aero tank one on my mvp for ages . Worked like a bomb 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (24/6/14)

Love this baby ! Its been a good journey (time for an upgrade)

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Necris (24/6/14)

I dont think of it as an upgrade,more an addition.
IN an ideal world you dont sell your superbike to buy a harley,they each have a use
I think MVP is aptly named,how many noob coil build vids use an mvp to test resitance

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Necris said:


> I dont think of it as an upgrade,more an addition.
> IN an ideal world you dont sell your superbike to buy a harley,they each have a use
> I think MVP is aptly named,how many noob coil build vids use an mvp to test resitance


 
That is soooo true, my MVP isn't just my all day vape, its my coil resistance testing buddy aswell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (16/7/14)

hey guys and gals out there in we love our MVPs land hehehe 

quick question...

My one MVP only charges to 4.1 and my other one up to 4.2, is this normal? anyone else spotted some charging issues with theirs?


----------



## Ricgt (16/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hey guys and gals out there in we love our MVPs land hehehe
> 
> quick question...
> 
> My one MVP only charges to 4.1 and my other one up to 4.2, is this normal? anyone else spotted some charging issues with theirs?


 
How old is the MVP that charges to 4.1v?


----------



## Metal Liz (16/7/14)

Ricgt said:


> How old is the MVP that charges to 4.1v?


 
it's actually my new one that i bought from Bsquared Vape Shop 3 or so months ago...


----------



## Hendrik2vape (16/7/14)

I love my MVP vape it at 4.2 volt and 10.5 watts and the vapour comes poring out sweet nice warm vape mix cofee and vanilla so it taste like cuppa chino

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

Hendrik2vape said:


> I love my MVP vape it at 4.2 volt and 10.5 watts and the vapour comes poring out sweet nice warm vape mix cofee and vanilla so it taste like cuppa chino


Nice dude. Just a heads up, it's either 4.2v or 10.5 watt. If you put it on watts, it will adjust the voltage for different resistant coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (17/7/14)

I know I have said this many times before but the MVP is killa!!!

Paired with the mPT3 1,5ohm and 1,2ohm coils it's a match made in vape-heaven.
I havent tried any other clearos or tanks.

Can we have some experiences posted with other clearos/tanks on the MVP?


----------



## acidkidsa (17/7/14)

Hi all, 

Just bumped into thread.

Can someone point me in the right direction to websites/companies that supply these 
MVP's? 

I have zero experience with these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (17/7/14)

@acidkidsa I got mine here: MVP 2 with iClear 30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/14)

acidkidsa said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to websites/companies that supply these MVP's?


 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/

I see the black one is out of stock... but they have the decorative ones!

http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-...e-MVP-V2-0-VV-VW-MOD-Kit-with-iClear30-Silver

Eciggies has the silver one in stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

acidkidsa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bumped into thread.
> 
> ...


Some choices below:
http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0-shine-edition.html
http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-...e-MVP-V2-0-VV-VW-MOD-Kit-with-iClear30-Silver
https://www.vapeden.co.za/product/itaste-mvp2-0-variable-voltage/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (23/7/14)

acidkidsa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bumped into thread.
> 
> ...


Www.vapeking.co.za. will have stock @acidkidsa.


----------



## Hendrik2vape (24/7/14)

Hay i ordered the new giant kanger it looks like a beast gona put it on my mvp 


Sent from my iPad 64GB using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Hendrik2vape said:


> Hay i ordered the new giant kanger it looks like a beast gona put it on my mvp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB using Tapatalk


Danielskuil will never be the same again!


----------



## Hendrik2vape (24/7/14)

Hahaha jup


Sent from my iPad 64GB using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik2vape (24/7/14)

@Andre


Sent from my iPad 64GB using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent X (2/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (2/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------

